# Pics of Black ON Black Wheels



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2004)

I searched around and I am unable to find a BLACK treg with either black powder coated vw rims or even a good example of black rims. Please post or link.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels ([email protected])*

There was one posted a couple of months back that was on eBay. Plain ugly. maybe you can still find it here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels (spockcat)*

So not suggested in your opinion? Basically I have 18inch stocks and purchased the 19inch OEM rim (very cheap) and since I have to get them worked on this is what I was considering. Anyone else have a suggestion or opinion?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels ([email protected])*

Ewwww!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels ([email protected])*

I saw someone in Central Florida had their OEM 19's chromed!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels ([email protected])*

Actually, you can go on the Tire Rack website and configure a Touareg (any color you wish) with black center wheels. You may like them. Obviously, someone does since they are selling them, or at least trying to sell them.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_I saw someone in Central Florida had their OEM 19's chromed!

I'll bet that they'll never attend a Central Florida Romp in the Forest!


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_I saw someone in Central Florida had their OEM 19's chromed!

wineman's were chromed .. not my cup of tea.


----------



## eshardy (Aug 2, 2004)

Does anyone have pics of a Blue-Silver Touareg with Blacked-out wheels?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (eshardy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eshardy* »_Does anyone have pics of a Blue-Silver Touareg with Blacked-out wheels?


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Actually, you can go on the Tire Rack website and configure a Touareg (any color you wish) with black center wheels. You may like them. Obviously, someone does since they are selling them, or at least trying to sell them.


----------



## eshardy (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks! Spockcat....guess i didn't read close enough....(smile)


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels ([email protected])*

Maybe anthracite would be a better color on the 19s. Either color will help conceal the dreaded brake dust.


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels ([email protected])*

Are there many Touaregs on your island?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels (setinhi)*

I would say about 8-10 I would guessimate. I was thinking about the anthracite as well. I have to get the wheels worked on anyways.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:32 PM 5-6-2005_


----------



## clace224 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels (clace224)*

Much appreciated. Not certain how much I like it now that I see it though


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels ([email protected])*

Absolutely don't like the nerf bars on the sides. Looks terrible!
John


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

2phast's ride from Club Touareg has black on black










_Modified by Tahoe12 at 1:18 PM 5-15-2005_


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

I believe thats white on black.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_I believe thats white on black.

Or black on white. In either case, those wheels make the white Touareg look "cheap" to me. I'm not digging that look at all. Maybe on a black Touareg, but just maybe.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

That's either trying too hard to be different... or... I don't know what.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_2phast's ride from Club Touareg has black on black









_Modified by Tahoe12 at 1:18 PM 5-15-2005_

Remembering what my mother told me, the only thing I can say about it is that you won't see brake dust as much.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Remembering what my mother told me, the only thing I can say about it is that you won't see brake dust as much.

Your mom was an expert on brake dust?


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

black rims with a chrome lip on a black car .. anything else looks out of place.


----------



## DonPablo50 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels ([email protected])*

Ugh...I agree...it looked good in my head when I saw the pic of only the wheel, but when I saw them actually on I didn't like them at all. It just looks wierd. I don't know how to say it other than that.
Just my $0.02


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels (DonPablo50)*

Go Silver....universal good looks no matter what color the Treg is....
<center>








</center>


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels ([email protected])*

A new user on ClubTouareg just posted his pic of a black-on-black.








I will hold my opinion to myself.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_A new user on ClubTouareg just posted his pic of a black-on-black.








I will hold my opinion to myself.

He either likes the exposed lug nut look or is missing his center caps.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Black ON Black Wheels (themacnut)*

The owner really like the look .. the car in the background has the same style rims. Looks like it needs to be lowered.


----------

